# Dog helps locate owner who died in car accident



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

German Shepherd leads firefighters to wreck in Davie - South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com

What a sad, sad story. I feel so bad for that smart and loyal dog.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

That is sad. I'm glad his "mommy" came to get him instead of him having to stay at shelter.


----------



## GSDkid (Apr 19, 2011)

Very touching story. I'm so glad Simon was picked up by his mom. Makes me wonder if my girl would ever do that...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very sad. So glad he's back home.


----------



## Geeheim (Jun 18, 2011)

Very sad story. =(
I'm glad Simon is back home.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

What a brave little guy. 

Stuff like this brakes my heart... its like seeing that picture of the police officer who died in the line of duty and his gsd partner laying on the floor staring at the coffin... just so moving and sad.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

Not gonna lie, made me tear up.. this is why i love dogs


----------



## Ponder85 (Aug 28, 2011)

juliejujubean said:


> Not gonna lie, made me tear up.. this is why i love dogs


Agreed. What an amazing dog... Sad story. RIP owner.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Amazing dog. Great story, but a sad one.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Poor baby sat in the car waiting to go home after licking his dad! So sad! So glad he had a momma to come for him.


----------



## CelticGlory (Jan 19, 2006)

That is so sad, I'm glad Simon is back at home.


----------



## Vom Barron's Pride GSD (Mar 29, 2012)

I first heard about this story when we received this email:
Michelle,

Hi although this story is sad in alot of ways I thought you might want to know the son of Wicko Van Rossland and Anarchy Vom Vixen was and is truly a hero. Simon gave soooooo much joy to Greg and Greg was truly a loving father to Simon. Simon will continue to bring so much happiness to Greg's daughters and will remain a treasured member of our family. It is clear Simon must have truly an amazing lineage. Please read the article below and see how amazing this pup who came from you is he is now 4 years old. Thank you for your amazing dogs our family will love him forever and just wanted you to know.

Thank you

Kasey

After I finished crying, I couldn't believe that the family in their time of grieving took the time to notify us of Simon's heroism. Rest assured he is in a home that loves him greatly!

Thank you all for your kind words about Simon! He is truly an amazing boy that had a great bond with his owner.

Vom Barron's Pride Kennel
Thomas, Michele and Tony Rispoli
www.vombarronspride.com
Vom Barron's Pride GSD on Facebook


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Simon is an amazing dog. His dad would have been proud!
I'm glad he has a loving home.
Did Simon recover from his injuries from the car accident? They said he was limping.
Btw, You have some nice looking dogs in your kennel. 
I like how their backs aren't all sloped.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

This brought tears to my eyes!


----------

